# How to make a cat go away?



## Gracie (Aug 29, 2017)

That is gentle method, but it gets the picture to GO AWAY?

Cat next door is so skinny..I felt bad for it. I know I know..do not feed it. Well, I did. Not much and not often. Last time I fed it was last week. Owner stopped by to chat and I told her her cat was visiting and she laughed and said Max (the cats name) is pulling the "I'm starving" schtick on me and I said yes..he is. Which was fine but I didn't plan to make a habit of it. And I haven't.

However, all day today since this morning, the cat has been on the front porch. I go out there to have a cig and there is the cat. Rubbing my legs, wanting attention. So I pet it then ignore it. But today it was different. It stayed. And stayed. And is still out there. All day, and probably all night too now. And it is getting more aggressive. When I pet it, it claws me, not retracted claws either. And it bites. Hard. I now have a hole in my hand. Small, but still a hole.

I think the cat has claimed us here, and the house as well. So what is the next move? Ignoring it? Shooing it? A mist bottle of water? Kills me to do this but I also don't want a cat, don't want to be tripped, don't want to be clawed on my legs or my feet bit.

I plan on telling the neighbor she needs to keep her cat at home but...a cat is a cat. I think it will probably fall on to me to make the cat decide to go home and stay there. But..what is the best method that will not harm the cat?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2017)

Just go say "shoo-shoo, go home" and wave your arms around and scare it away.  You have to be the alpha cat.  Lol.  Don't pet it anymore either.  You are just encouraging it when you pet it.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

ok.

MrG, Housemate and I all agree to SHOO and no stopping to pet. Time for it to go to its real home. I shouldn't have started the petting to begin with, but...I miss my own furkids so much and have been lonely. However, not lonely enough to be bit.

I also have a mist bottle by the front door. Every time I go out there, we will mist it (water) or its general direction. Tomorrow, I will speak to the neighbor, not that she can or will do anything since its an outdoor cat.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2017)

Some cats will totally try to take advantage of you if you are a softy with them.  You have to be firm with some of them and let them know that YOU are the boss.  If you are good enough, you can have him come over only when you call him over to you and he will be less of a nuisance.  Have you ever seen that show about the guy who trains cats?  He is like the Dog Whisperer but for cats.  He is pretty amazing, I must say.  I've seen the show several times, and I've never known anyone to have such a great understanding of cats and their habits.  They are weird critters.  Lol.  Cute though!


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 30, 2017)

Try a broom.  You can push it without actually injuring the cat.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Some cats will totally try to take advantage of you if you are a softy with them.  You have to be firm with some of them and let them know that YOU are the boss.  If you are good enough, you can have him come over only when you call him over to you and he will be less of a nuisance.  Have you ever seen that show about the guy who trains cats?  He is like the Dog Whisperer but for cats.  He is pretty amazing, I must say.  I've seen the show several times, and I've never known anyone to have such a great understanding of cats and their habits.  They are weird critters.  Lol.  Cute though!


I'm not much of a cat person. Never really have been. And the few I have had, weren't like this one. This one belongs to the lady that has 4 dogs, two cockatoos and I think the one cat. It doesn't get much attention but it is NOT starving. I don't want another cat. Especially this one. Too prickly. And I want to sit outside without it staring at me to be petted. Makes me feel bad.

Maybe I will borrow Casey tomorrow. The cat is used to dogs, but not strange dogs. Having Casey over might give it the drift it needs to go away. Permanently at its own home.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> Try a broom.  You can push it without actually injuring the cat.


I went out earlier and there it was. I had my mist bottle and that seemed to do the trick. For now, anyway. If we all keep doing that, I think kitty will go home and stay home. I hope.


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2017)

Just don't harm the cat or euthanized him  you won't  I know 

But then I love cats too


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 30, 2017)

Bear traps on the front porch. Also works great for Jehova's Witnesses.


----------



## The Professor (Aug 30, 2017)

From a long time ago ....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2017)

My son had a feral cat take advantage of him.   Then the cat totally moved in.


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2017)

But to kill a pet or an animal because you have to travel or because is a nuisance to you or anything like that


burn in hell.


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2017)

I know kind hearted people in this forum would never do it.


----------



## deannalw (Aug 30, 2017)

Cat that bites and claws me will be awarded a long trip off the end of my foot.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

I would never harm an animal. Or kick them or hurt them. I am just...really missing my own. A lot. Sometimes I am doing ok...most of the time I am a sobbing heap of tears. This sucks. First time in forever I have been furkidless. 
This cat was fine to pet now and then but now it wants to claim us..and be harmful. I already took a tumble on my own, I don't need a cat to make me tumble when it claws at my feet or rubs against my legs as I try to move around. And, I have no immune system so I can't take an infection from a bite or scratch. This cat tends to do both. 

So, I will hope the spray bottle works.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 30, 2017)

Wok your cat


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 30, 2017)

Spray bottle or last ditch effort the hose if you want it gone. Just light squirt with the hose. Use something loud like a newspaper slapping your hand.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

If the mister doesn't work...I will borrow Casey for the whole day. Last time Casey was here visiting, kitty came running over, skidded to a stop, ran back home and I didn't see it for a week. 
Casey loves kitties. But kitty didn't know that. Glad, too. Maybe kitty will get the bigger hint with Casey hanging out with me in front.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks to me like the cat has claimed you and your yard as it's territory. 
Short of killing it , Idk what you can do.

Spray some kinda critter urine around the corners of your property, maybe.

I had to kill one feral cat that came around my yard. It was going to kill the oldest cat.

I won't say how it happened, but it wasn't pretty. My neighbor and friend still remember that day, me too.

That was a bad cat, though. I couldn't kill a nice cat.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 30, 2017)

either adopt the cat..since you feed it or take it to a no kill shelter....stop fucking with the cat...you are going to make it unadoptable.....


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 30, 2017)

o fuck all ...stop torturing the damn cat...you fed it.....and now you are what....trying to figure out more ways to fuck with it...really gracie...you claim to be this big ass cat lover and do this shit?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 30, 2017)

Gracie


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 30, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> either adopt the cat..since you feed it or take it to a no kill shelter....stop fucking with the cat...you are going to make it unadoptable.....



I agree with bones.

The owner seem like they do not care for the cat and you don't want it, so take it to a shelter where someone could adopt the poor animal...


----------



## OldLady (Aug 30, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> either adopt the cat..since you feed it or take it to a no kill shelter....stop fucking with the cat...you are going to make it unadoptable.....


bones, it belongs to the people next door!


----------



## G.T. (Aug 30, 2017)

if nobody said it yet, spray it with a water bottle


----------



## OldLady (Aug 30, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > either adopt the cat..since you feed it or take it to a no kill shelter....stop fucking with the cat...you are going to make it unadoptable.....
> ...


I had a tom cat that would sometimes disappear for days at a time, come back fat and sassy, and I just KNEW he'd been charming some folks down the street, playing his "I'm a beautiful black cat with a big purr" routine.  We got used to the fact that he would take "vacations" from time to time.  I had no control over that and I CERTAINLY wasn't ignoring him.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 30, 2017)

Had a neighbor with a cat that liked to use my flower beds as a litter box.
  Put a couple dozen mouse traps in the flower beds,he gave up after a few days.


----------



## Toro (Aug 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Some cats will totally try to take advantage of you if you are a softy with them.  You have to be firm with some of them and let them know that YOU are the boss.  If you are good enough, you can have him come over only when you call him over to you and he will be less of a nuisance.  Have you ever seen that show about the guy who trains cats?  He is like the Dog Whisperer but for cats.  He is pretty amazing, I must say.  I've seen the show several times, and I've never known anyone to have such a great understanding of cats and their habits.  They are weird critters.  Lol.  Cute though!



All that also works with women.


----------



## Toro (Aug 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> That is gentle method, but it gets the picture to GO AWAY?
> 
> Cat next door is so skinny..I felt bad for it. I know I know..do not feed it. Well, I did. Not much and not often. Last time I fed it was last week. Owner stopped by to chat and I told her her cat was visiting and she laughed and said Max (the cats name) is pulling the "I'm starving" schtick on me and I said yes..he is. Which was fine but I didn't plan to make a habit of it. And I haven't.
> 
> ...



Ask Swagger 

He has a good method. You might have to compromise on that last part, though.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> either adopt the cat..since you feed it or take it to a no kill shelter....stop fucking with the cat...you are going to make it unadoptable.....


Reading comprehension is not your strong suit, is it?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> o fuck all ...stop torturing the damn cat...you fed it.....and now you are what....trying to figure out more ways to fuck with it...really gracie...you claim to be this big ass cat lover and do this shit?


Show me my "claim" that I am a big cat lover. Go ahead.
Sling shit all you want...you only make yourself look foolish. TRY READING WHAT I SAID IN THIS THREAD.

btw..I ain't sfc, so your attempts to twist shit won't fly.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

Meanwhile...back on topic...kitty was out there this morning again. Mist bottle is not really helping it LEAVE the yard, but at least it is keeping kitty from coming close to me. I will walk over to the neighbors in a bit and see if they have any suggestions. I might have to get the hose. 

And I might go get Casey for the day. At least it is not in the triple digits today and we can hang out on the porch. Get some dog scent all around, kitty might think Casey is there for keeps and totally stay away.


----------



## miketx (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

I also did some googling last night. Kittys don't like citrus scent, or lavendar. It said to spritz either on the porch or around areas cats are not wanted to hang out. So..I have lots of lavendar essential oil. Guess I will give that a try too.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

I spoke to the cat owner and told her the situation. She said she would try to keep the cat there but its an outdoor cat. I said I understood that, but she really needs to try harder...and I will too. Misting, no petting, etc. 

My old cat got lost once..and he was not that old. He got lost a few doors away. So maybe this one was lost too? I don't know. But, the cat followed me back to its own house and seemed pleased to be there. I hope it stays put.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

Damn. Went outside...there it is. Sitting on the porch again.

I give up. If it wants to hang out on the porch...whatever. No petting or speaking to it. Which is gonna be hard on ME.

Maybe I will hang out in the back yard.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

I went back out front just now. She was waiting for me but near my car. I pointed to her home and said GO! She looked at me, turned around and went home.

I think she finally got the message.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 30, 2017)

A new product for pesky cats. Cat food that smells good to them but when they taste it it tastes terrible. Call it Mother In Law's Cat Food.

Kill two birds with one stone and gets social media all up in your program.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Mother In Law's Cat Food.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2017)

Toro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Some cats will totally try to take advantage of you if you are a softy with them.  You have to be firm with some of them and let them know that YOU are the boss.  If you are good enough, you can have him come over only when you call him over to you and he will be less of a nuisance.  Have you ever seen that show about the guy who trains cats?  He is like the Dog Whisperer but for cats.  He is pretty amazing, I must say.  I've seen the show several times, and I've never known anyone to have such a great understanding of cats and their habits.  They are weird critters.  Lol.  Cute though!
> ...



I borrowed it from "Treat Your Man Like a Dog and Gain His Undying Loyalty" (because men secretly like being treated like dogs, obviously).


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

Well...kitty decided I am hers. Period. I thought she got the drift. Nope. She's baaaaaaack.

She likes me. I will like her back if she does not bite. So, when I allowed her to get close this time..she was hesitant and I stayed silent. When she jumped in my lap, I sat still. When she began to bite my leg, I grabbed the spray bottle and she stopped immediately and looked at me. I said NO BITE. She began to kneed instead. I set the bottle down. 

I guess if she is going to hang out, she will have to learn manners. Biting and clawing gets a water bottle.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Well...kitty decided I am hers. Period. I thought she got the drift. Nope. She's baaaaaaack.
> 
> She likes me. I will like her back if she does not bite. So, when I allowed her to get close this time..she was hesitant and I stayed silent. When she jumped in my lap, I sat still. When she began to bite my leg, I grabbed the spray bottle and she stopped immediately and looked at me. I said NO BITE. She began to kneed instead. I set the bottle down.
> 
> I guess if she is going to hang out, she will have to learn manners. Biting and clawing gets a water bottle.



So, you are slowly becoming friends.    Cats aren't loyal like dogs, but they can be good companions too.  They are cute and soft and cuddly.  Like you said, you have to teach the cat some manners.  They can learn.  You should definitely watch this show and get some tips.  You will probably enjoy the show a lot too.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks like Gracie has a cat.

.22LR does get rid of cats. 

Last time I had to do it, it was a mercy killing.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well...kitty decided I am hers. Period. I thought she got the drift. Nope. She's baaaaaaack.
> ...



It's called a broom, derp!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 30, 2017)

Garden hose......


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Looks like Gracie has a cat.
> 
> .22LR does get rid of cats.
> 
> Last time I had to do it, it was a mercy killing.


I would never intentionally hurt an animal. Ever.
I'm just gonna have to train it to not bite. Plus, it is not MY cat. It goes home to eat. It hangs out here all day until dinner time then hightails it back to her owners..then runs back over here.

I don't plan to live here forever, either.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That can make the cat even more aggressive.  Cats get aggressive when they are fearful or uncomfortable.  They are very sensitive animals.  You should never ever hit an animal!  For one thing, that makes you a bully!  For another it is just wrong!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Gracie has a cat.
> ...



Al-righty then. Corned beef and cabbage?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



See my cat thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Looks like Gracie has a cat.
> 
> .22LR does get rid of cats.
> 
> Last time I had to do it, it was a mercy killing.



It's a terrible, cowardly, and disgusting act.  You could have easily called animal control or done something else.  You took the EASY way out and killed an innocent animal.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



No thank you.  You talk about killing animals, and that changes my entire opinion of you and what kind of a person you are.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Baby boy says hi.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2017)

Whenever an animal acts a certain way (a bad way), there is a reason for it.  It is because they are unhappy, uncomfortable or fearful.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 30, 2017)

Animal control has gone the way of the dodo round here.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 30, 2017)

Gracie 

I'll bet I know why your neighbor cat is so aggressive.  The owners probably play with him aggressively.  Some people will grab their cat with their hands and kind of play fight with the cat with their hands and fingers.  While it's cute when they are kittens, it's not as cute when they are grown and they start attacking people's hands.  So, the cat probably isn't sure whether you are going to play with him (in which case he needs to be aggressive and bite and scratch) or pet him.  

Does he stop with the biting when he realizes you just want to pet him and that you aren't playing?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Aug 30, 2017)

No offense & all.........but you didn't really put up much of a fight Gracie and the cat could smell a sucker  Don't feel bad, that's how we've gotten several cats. 

Cats are territorial, so maybe spraying cat urine around the yard??? Or use the hose. Or keep borrowing the dog.........either way you'd have to be consistent and outlast the determined cat.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie
> 
> I'll bet I know why your neighbor cat is so aggressive.  The owners probably play with him aggressively.  Some people will grab their cat with their hands and kind of play fight with the cat with their hands and fingers.  While it's cute when they are kittens, it's not as cute when they are grown and they start attacking people's hands.  So, the cat probably isn't sure whether you are going to play with him (in which case he needs to be aggressive and bite and scratch) or pet him.
> 
> Does he stop with the biting when he realizes you just want to pet him and that you aren't playing?


She has no clue. Or rather, didn't have a clue. But she knows now. I hated shining her on and misting her. I really did. She likes me, but she has to learn I am not going to allow her to be alpha and hurt me like she does her owner. Yes, they play rough with her which is why she tries the same to me. Not gonna happen. Nope. So my new goal is to teach her that with Aunty Gracie...she has to be gentle. 

She licked my finger a bit ago. And I head bumped her. Then she settled down in my lap again. 
But, Casey came over with his owner and Kitty ran back home. So...it will be a hit and miss thing with Kitty and myself. She will learn. I will be patient. But I don't want to get too attached. Not even with Casey. I don't own either one.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> No offense & all.........but you didn't really put up much of a fight Gracie and the cat could smell a sucker  Don't feel bad, that's how we've gotten several cats.
> 
> Cats are territorial, so maybe spraying cat urine around the yard??? Or use the hose. Or keep borrowing the dog.........either way you'd have to be consistent and outlast the determined cat.


Maybe she senses my loneliness. I can sense hers. She belongs to the neighbor, but...they are meth heads. They have 4 dogs, two big birds that squawk all day and one cat. Kitty. Maybe she needs a break and that is why she comes over. The lady today said "I think she loves you" and I was taken aback.
So...Kitty has to learn. And I have to unthaw my own heart that died a few months ago and give her a chance. But not too much of one since I hope to be moved out of here before the end of the year.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > No offense & all.........but you didn't really put up much of a fight Gracie and the cat could smell a sucker  Don't feel bad, that's how we've gotten several cats.
> ...


Make a mental note to get a place that allows cats.  Then get one.  It's obvious you need/want one.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > No offense & all.........but you didn't really put up much of a fight Gracie and the cat could smell a sucker  Don't feel bad, that's how we've gotten several cats.
> ...



Cats (and most animals I believe) can be very perceptive to our feelings.  I think it is because they take other cues from us people rather than using language.  They read our body language, they judge our moods by the tones of our voices and other things.  I remember reading this story about a cat that had basically "adopted" the people at a nursing home.  Every time one of these elderly people was going to die, the cat would jump on their bed and cuddle with them before they died.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2017)

Kitty has been very good today. Spoke to owner this morning when I took her some tomatoes from our garden. She said she was teaching kitty to not bite anymore too. Key word is a loud "no" when she begins to be rough. It's been working well so far. Kitty has sat in my lap many times today, and no bites, no claws, and just one NO from me. So...never mind about the op. Kitty is being a pleasure now. .
I took a pic of her for you guys. 




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2017)

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2017)

Kitty cannot go with me when we move. Owner wants to keep her and at least she appreciates her more knowing kitty is seeking a new home. Where we move to will allow pets. I don't want any. I prefer to be Grandma and spoil someone else's pets, then send them home, lol.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2017)

Tuesday, I have to give a ride to the vet for Casey's checkup with his owner. Aunty Gracie's pet taxi at their service. [emoji7] 

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2017)

This is Casey during his last visit to Grandma's house




Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2017)

She. I wore him out with tug of war and he is sleeping, lol

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Aug 31, 2017)

Not she. Damn auto correct. Supposed to be shhhhhh!

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------

